
Setapp: a subscription service for macOS apps - rorygreen
https://setapp.com/
======
rorygreen
Browsing through the full range of apps, I'm personally unconvinced by their
selection. A lot of the provided apps seem to provide similar functionality,
in some cases being attached to competing services. I think I'd rather have a
smaller range of more carefully curated apps.

That being said, it's very nice to see a novel approach to app distribution.
The low price is particularly enticing.

